# Princeton, WV - #1627 Lady, F, B/T Mercer County



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14218557









shelter#1627 intake date: 7/20/09 shelter: 
304-425-2838 rescue inquiries: 304-887-0613 

My Contact InfoMercer County Humane Society 
Princeton, WV 
e-mail only


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

This is a duplicate thread. Please use ID #s and Urgent Format as it is easier to look for dogs already listed.

Link to original thread


----------

